# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Почему память о счастливой любви исчезает вместе с изменой?

## Irina

*Почему память о счастливой любви исчезает вместе с изменой?*

Иногда люди отказываются вспоминать самую главную, самую восхитительную свою любовь. Не в том дело, что они грустят о минувшем счастье. Просто сейчас им известно о предательстве, которое существовало уже тогда.

Когда расставались мои знакомые − с болью, со скандалами, с битьем посуды и резаньем галстуков на тысячи кусочков, то девушка, Елена, крикнула пакующему чемоданы экс-супругу: «Мне с тобой даже в постели было плохо! Я всегда симулировала оргазм! Я притворялась!» Отчасти это было правдой, покажите хоть одну из нас, которая не симулирует иногда, чтобы подзадорить партнера, чтобы доставить ему удовольствие, не разочаровать его или чтобы соитие побыстрее кончилось, а то ей завтра на работу? Дело житейское, и какие бы клятвы вначале барышня самой себе ни давала: «Я буду честна в постели», в конце концов, она приходит к тому, что подыгрывает время от времени своему любимому.

Лена тоже подыгрывала. Возможно, чаще, чем другие. В последний год семейной жизни накопилось у нее столько обид, что даже целовала она мужа через силу. Надеялась, что пройдет это все, рассосется, как-нибудь само устроится. Но становилось только хуже. Непонимание росло, ссоры учащались. И вот итог – муж пакует чемоданы, изучает изрезанные галстуки: «Причем тут мои вещи, дура?» и собирается отбыть к новой пассии. Успел-таки. Нашел место для экстренной посадки.

Тогда-то Лена и сказала ему про симулирование оргазма. Открытым текстом заявила, что вот, мол, ты никакущий любовник, дорогой, мне никогда с тобой не нравилось. Она врала − нравилось, хотя бы в самом начале было такое. Но все равно она произнесла это четко и спокойно – «Никогда». На прощанье она хотела испортить не только его галстуки, но и его воспоминания.

У бывшего мужа не должно было остаться в памяти того, что обычно скрывают тихой улыбкой: «В моем первом браке все равно было много хорошего». Все его прошлое со страстными ночами, с любовью из серии «когда мы были молодыми», она разрушила одним своим «Я притворялась!»

Как часто люди лишают нас сладости воспоминаний? Муж, который узнает, что его едва терпели в постели все эти годы. Жена, которая выясняет, что ей изменяли с самого дня свадьбы. Их воспоминания никогда не будут чистыми, нежными: «Да, мы расстались, но ведь было время, когда мы оба были абсолютно счастливы». Получается, что не было у них такого времени.

«Почему? Почему самые прекрасные события теряют задним числом свою прелесть, когда обнаруживается их подноготная? – задается вопросом писатель Бернхард Шлинк. − Почему воспоминания о счастливых годах супружества оказываются отравленными, когда выясняется, что у супруга на протяжении всех тех лет имелась любовница? Потому что якобы подлинное счастье при этом невозможно? Но ведь оно же было! Иногда воспоминания не могут сохранить своей верности пережитому счастью лишь потому, что его конец причинил нам страдание. Разве страданием кончается только то, что было им всегда, хотя прежде боль не ощущалась и не осознавалась?»

Не ощущалась и не осознавалась, но была… Когда любовница доктора Хауса говорит, что не хочет рассказывать об их связи мужу: «Я не хочу делать ему больно», Хаус отвечает: «Ты уже делаешь ему больно, просто он об этом еще не знает».

Актриса Сандра Баллок, которая совсем недавно узнала, что ее любимый супруг все эти годы трахал все, что движется, до сих пор не может осознать произошедшее и говорит, что иногда все это ей кажется сном. Теперь всегда, когда она будет смотреть на фото со свадьбы, она будет думать: «А с кем он провел ночь накануне? По ком томился, стоя со мной у алтаря?», всегда, когда будет вспоминать, как веселились они с детьми на пляже, как были радостны тогда, когда Джесси нашел ей ракушку и когда шептал «Люблю тебя», холодной змеей будет подползать факт: «Любил ли? Ведь в эти дни он уже вовсю имел свою татуированную подружку».

Джесси лишил Сандру не только счастливого семейного будущего с ним – он лишил ее счастливого семейного прошлого. И ей теперь придется гадать: подлинное счастье было или нет? «Это не тот человек, за которого я выходила замуж», − беспомощно говорит она. За кого же ты выходила, Сандра? За того, кого нет? Джесси своим предательством перечеркнул все. Прошлые радости не в счет, их словно и не существовало никогда. Не было искренности свадебных клятв, не было слов «Люблю» на пляже... А что же было? Боль, которую она еще не осознавала?

*А что вы думаете по этому поводу?*

----------

